# Dhanna Vadbhaagaa



## Sardara123 (Jan 24, 2008)

mhlw 5 ]
goibMd goibMd goibMd sMig nwmdyau mnu lIxw ]
AwF dwm ko CIpro hoieE lwKIxw ]1] rhwau ]
bunnw qnnw iqAwig kY pRIiq crn kbIrw ]
nIc kulw jolwhrw BieE gunIX ghIrw ]1]
rivdwsu FuvMqw For nIiq iqin iqAwgI mwieAw ]
prgtu hoAw swDsMig hir drsnu pwieAw ]2]
sYnu nweI buqkwrIAw Ehu Gir Gir suinAw ]
ihrdy visAw pwrbRhmu Bgqw mih ginAw ]3]
ieh ibiD suin kY jwtro auiT BgqI lwgw ]
imly pRqiK gusweIAw DMnw vfBwgw ]4]2]



Fifth Mehl:
Naam Dayv's mind was absorbed into God, Gobind, Gobind, Gobind.
The calico-printer, worth half a shell, became worth millions. ||1||Pause||
Abandoning weaving and stretching thread, Kabeer enshrined love for the Lord's lotus feet.
A weaver from a lowly family, he became an ocean of excellence. ||1||
Ravi Daas, who used to carry dead cows every day, renounced the world of Maya.
He became famous in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, and obtained the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan. ||2||
Sain, the barber, the village drudge, became famous in each and every house.
The Supreme Lord God dwelled in his heart, and he was counted among the devotees. ||3||
Hearing this, Dhanna the Jaat applied himself to devotional worship.
The Lord of the Universe met him personally; Dhanna was so very blessed. ||4||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Gurmukhi Fonts >* gobind gobind gobind sang naamday-o man leenaa

*Audio >* Bhai Balwinder Singh Rangila - Gobind Gobind Gobind Sang
*Audio Katha > *Atam Ras Kirtan - Gobind Gobind Gobind Sang


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 24, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> mhlw 5 ]
> goibMd goibMd goibMd sMig nwmdyau mnu lIxw ]
> AwF dwm ko CIpro hoieE lwKIxw ]1] rhwau ]
> bunnw qnnw iqAwig kY pRIiq crn kbIrw ]
> ...


 
This shabad by Guru Arjun Ji Sahib is written testimony by Guru Ji about HOW Bhagat Dhanna Ji became a Bhagat. The Brahmins had preached a false story about Bhagat Dhanna Ji and the Stone idols. He is said to have got "God" thru a stone by his devotion and love/bhagtee.

Guru Ji refutes this theory. Dhanna the Jatt was no idol worshipper...he heard about how the other supposedly low caste people like Kabeer, Ravidass sain ji etc etc became world famous as Bhagtas thru...NAAM BHAGTEE...love and devotion to the NAAM of Waheguru. This is the BIDH..or METHOD used by all the Bhagats and Dhanna ji as well.

Gurbani totally rejects idols and idol worship as FUTILE and worthless habit. One stone is kept under foot..other is worshipped ?? When the Idol carver carves the stone idol..he STEPS on the idol to hold it in place while carving...how can that stone save him ?? Stones never saved anyone and dhanna ji never worshipped any stone. The Lord of Sikhism is eternal and is won over by love and devotion.

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 24, 2008)

mwrU mhlw 4 ]
isD smwiD jipE ilv lweI swiDk muin jipAw ]
jqI sqI sMqoKI iDAwieAw muiK ieMdRwidk rivAw ]
srix pry jipE qy Bwey gurmuiK pwir pieAw ]1]
myry mn nwmu jpq qirAw ]
DMnw jtu bwlmIku btvwrw gurmuiK pwir pieAw ]1] rhwau ]
suir nr gx gMDrby jipE iriK bpurY hir gwieAw ]
sMkir bRhmY dyvI jipE muiK hir hir nwmu jipAw ]
hir hir nwim ijnw mnu BInw qy gurmuiK pwir pieAw ]2]
koit koit qyqIs iDAwieE hir jpiqAw AMqu n pwieAw ]
byd purwx isimRiq hir jipAw muiK pMifq hir gwieAw ]
nwmu rswlu ijnw min visAw qy gurmuiK pwir pieAw ]3]
Anq qrMgI nwmu ijn jipAw mY gxq n kir sikAw ]
goibdu ik®pw kry Qwie pwey jo hir pRB min BwieAw ]
guir Dwir ik®pw hir nwmu idRVwieE jn nwnk nwmu lieAw ]4]2]




Maaroo, Fourth Mehl:
The Siddhas in Samaadhi meditate on Him; they are lovingly focused on Him. The seekers and the silent sages meditate on Him as well.
The celibates, the true and contented beings meditate on Him; Indra and the other gods chant His Name with their mouths.
Those who seek His Sanctuary meditate on Him; they become Gurmukh and swim across. ||1||
O my mind, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and cross over.
Dhanna the farmer, and Balmik the highway robber, became Gurmukh, and crossed over. ||1||Pause||
Angels, men, heavenly heralds and celestial singers meditate on Him; even the humble Rishis sing of the Lord.
Shiva, Brahma and the goddess Lakhshmi, meditate, and chant with their mouths the Name of the Lord, Har, Har.
Those whose minds are drenched with the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, as Gurmukh, cross over. ||2||
Millions and millions, three hundred thirty million gods meditate on Him; there is no end to those who meditate on the Lord.
The Vedas, the Puraanas and the Simritees meditate on the Lord; the Pandits, the religious scholars, sing the Lord's Praises as well.
Those whose minds are filled with the Naam, the source of nectar - as Gurmukh, they cross over. ||3||
Those who chant the Naam in endless waves - I cannot even count their number.
The Lord of the Universe bestows His Mercy, and those who are pleasing to the Mind of the Lord God, find their place.
The Guru, granting His Grace, implants the Lord's Name within; servant Nanak chants the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||4||2||


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 24, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​

Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​

SGGS JI

ANG 648​ 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 


pa-orhee.
Pauree:​​​tin kaa khaaDhaa paiDhaa maa-i-aa sabh pavit hai jo naam har raatay.
The food and clothes, and all the worldly possessions of those who are attuned to the Lord's Name are sacred.​​​tin kay ghar mandar mahal saraa-ee sabh pavit heh jinee gurmukh sayvak sikh abhi-aagat jaa-ay varsaatay.
All the homes, temples, palaces and way-stations are sacred, where the Gurmukhs, the selfless servants, the Sikhs and the renouncers of the world, go and take their rest.​​​tin kay turay jeen khurgeer sabh pavit heh jinee gurmukh sikh saaDh sant charh jaatay.
All the horses, saddles and horse blankets are sacred, upon which the Gurmukhs, the Sikhs, the Holy and the Saints, mount and ride.

tin kay karam Dharam kaaraj sabh pavit heh jo boleh har har raam naam har saatay.
All the rituals and Dharmic practices and deeds are sacred, for those who utter the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, the True Name of the Lord.​​​jin kai potai punn hai say gurmukh sikh guroo peh jaatay. ||16||
Those Gurmukhs, those Sikhs, who have purity as their treasure, go to their Guru. ||16||


​Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan

Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa

Gurbani Gavo Bhaee

charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Pyramid (Jan 24, 2008)

Ishq Vo Balaa Hei Jo Patharr Ko Khudaa Kar De


Tuhada Das
Yugraj


----------



## Sherab (Jan 24, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​
> 
> Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​
> 
> ...



"The food and clothes, and all the worldly possessions of those who are attuned to the Lord's Name are sacred."

They are sacred because they are Sikhs of the True Guru.

"All the homes, temples, palaces and way-stations are sacred, where the Gurmukhs, the selfless servants, the Sikhs and the renouncers of the world, go and take their rest." 

Again, because there is a Gurmukh present, they are sacred...

"All the horses, saddles and horse blankets are sacred, upon which the Gurmukhs, the Sikhs, the Holy and the Saints, mount and ride."

See above...

"All the rituals and Dharmic practices and deeds are sacred, for those who utter the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, the True Name of the Lord."

They are sacred because a Sikh does them. They themselves do not contain any virtue, and cannot link us to God unless we are Sikhs first. if we choose to do them, however, our mind must still be focused on God, as a  Gurmukh.

Are you implying you are Gurmukh, and able to be focused on God even when doing rituals?
I think the answer is obvious. These only become virtuous when we merge with Waheguru, then all duality falls away, Until then, we should abstain from Yogic practices, etc. please see my responses to "Yogi bajan and 3HO" in the "New to Sikhism" forum.


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> Ishq Vo Balaa Hei Jo Patharr Ko Khudaa Kar De
> 
> 
> Tuhada Das
> Yugraj


 

This is beautiful Yograj Ji, Sadke


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 24, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​ 
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​ 
SGGS JI

ANG 488​ 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 




ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:


ਦਿਲਹੁ ਮੁਹਬਤਿ ਜਿੰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਸੇਈ ਸਚਿਆ ॥ 
dhilahu muhabath jinnh saeee sachiaa ||
They alone are true, whose love for God is deep and heart-felt.


ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਮਨਿ ਹੋਰੁ ਮੁਖਿ ਹੋਰੁ ਸਿ ਕਾਂਢੇ ਕਚਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
jinh man hor mukh hor s kaandtae kachiaa ||1||
Those who have one thing in their heart, and something else in their mouth, are judged to be false. ||1||


ਰਤੇ ਇਸਕ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਰੰਗਿ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਕੇ ॥ 
rathae eisak khudhaae rang dheedhaar kae ||
Those who are imbued with love for the Lord, are delighted by His Vision.


ਵਿਸਰਿਆ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇ ਭੁਇ ਭਾਰੁ ਥੀਏ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
visariaa jinh naam thae bhue bhaar thheeeae ||1|| rehaao ||
Those who forget the Naam, the Name of the Lord, are a burden on the earth. ||1||Pause||


ਆਪਿ ਲੀਏ ਲੜਿ ਲਾਇ ਦਰਿ ਦਰਵੇਸ ਸੇ ॥ 
aap leeeae larr laae dhar dharavaes sae ||
Those whom the Lord attaches to the hem of His robe, are the true dervishes at His Door.


ਤਿਨ ਧੰਨੁ ਜਣੇਦੀ ਮਾਉ ਆਏ ਸਫਲੁ ਸੇ ॥੨॥ 
thin dhhann janaedhee maao aaeae safal sae ||2||
Blessed are the mothers who gave birth to them, and fruitful is their coming into the world. ||2||


ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰ ਅਪਾਰ ਅਗਮ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਤੂ ॥ 
paravadhagaar apaar agam baeanth thoo ||
O Lord, Sustainer and Cherisher, You are infinite, unfathomable and endless.


ਜਿਨਾ ਪਛਾਤਾ ਸਚੁ ਚੁੰਮਾ ਪੈਰ ਮੂੰ ॥੩॥ 
jinaa pashhaathaa sach chunmaa pair moon ||3||
Those who recognize the True Lord - I kiss their feet. ||3||


ਤੇਰੀ ਪਨਹ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਤੂ ਬਖਸੰਦਗੀ ॥ 
thaeree paneh khudhaae thoo bakhasandhagee ||
I seek Your Protection - You are the Forgiving Lord.


ਸੇਖ ਫਰੀਦੈ ਖੈਰੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਬੰਦਗੀ ॥੪॥੧॥ 
saekh fareedhai khair dheejai bandhagee ||4||1||
Please, bless Shaykh Fareed with the bounty of Your meditative worship. ||4||1||




Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan

Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa

Gurbani Gavo Bhaee

charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

AmbarDhara, Sardara123 and Gyani  jios!

This is the most amazing combination of Gurmat and contextual knowledge that is helpful to understanding the Bani more fully. A katha of its own kind.

Why can't there be more of this approach to discussion? I wonder how many of us would be in awe of the way knowledge can be grown this way.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 1, 2008)

Contemplating on Gurbani is always Satisfying, Gurbani being infinite ocean it keeps on providing more and more blessings and knowledge everytime we read and contemplate on it.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bhai Bakhshish Singh - Pati Tore Malini


(479-5)
aasaa saree kabeer jee-o kay panchpaday 9 dutukay 5
Aasaa, Kabeer Jee, 9 Panch-Padas, 5 Du-Tukas:​ 
paatee torai maalini paatee paatee jee-o.
You tear off the leaves, O gardener, but in each and every leaf, there is life.

jis paahan ka-o paatee torai so paahan nirjee-o. ||1||
That stone idol, for which you tear off those leaves - that stone idol is lifeless. ||1||

bhoolee maalnee hai ay-o.
In this, you are mistaken, O gardener.

satgur jaagtaa hai day-o. ||1|| rahaa-o.
The True Guru is the Living Lord. ||1||Pause||

barahm paatee bisan daaree fool sankarday-o.
Brahma is in the leaves, Vishnu is in the branches, and Shiva is in the flowers.

teen dayv partakh toreh karahi kis kee say-o. ||2||
When you break these three gods, whose service are you performing? ||2||

paakhaan gadh kai moorat keenHee day kai chhaatee paa-o.
The sculptor carves the stone and fashions it into an idol, placing his feet upon its chest.

jay ayh moorat saachee hai ta-o garhHanhaaray khaa-o. ||3||
If this stone god was true, it would devour the sculptor for this! ||3||

bhaat pahit ar laapsee karkaraa kaasaar.
Rice and beans, candies, cakes and cookies

bhoganhaaray bhogi-aa is moorat kay mukh chhaar. ||4||
- the priest enjoys these, while he puts ashes into the mouth of the idol. ||4||

maalin bhoolee jag bhulaanaa ham bhulaanay naahi.
The gardener is mistaken, and the world is mistaken, but I am not mistaken.

kaho kabeer ham raam raakhay kirpaa kar har raa-ay. ||5||1||14||
Says Kabeer, the Lord preserves me; the Lord, my King, has showered His Blessings upon me. ||5||1||14||


----------

